# Huge United Motorsports Sale by APTuning at H20!!!!



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*APTuning is proud to now be the East Coast's Master Distributor for United Motorsports and will be offering all products on sale at H20 International!!!! UM was recently founded by acclaimed software/mechanical engineer Jeff Atwood. We have joined forces to bring the consumer the best custom software available for MK3/MK4/MK5 vehicles(VR6, 2.0, 2.5). 

This sale is going to cover all available software at prices so low you will think we are crazy!*

*"ALL" MK3 OBD2 Chips - $150 *(limited quantity, only valid for the show weekend or until supplies run out)
*Yes you read right ALL, includes VR6 and 2.0, normally aspirated, 30#, 42#, and 60# files, that's a savings of anywhere from $50-$450!!*

*All MK4 & MK5 Normally Aspirated Flashes - $100 off retail
MK4 2.0 & 12v VR6 - $150
MK4 24v & R32 VR6 - $200

MK5 R32 - $300
MK5 2.5 - $200*
*MK5 DSG - $400*(stage 1)
*MK5 DSG - $450*(stage 2)
*MK5 DSG - $500*(stage 3)


*All MK4 & MK5 Turbo Flashes - $150 off Retail*
*MK4 2.0 415cc - $225
MK4 12v 440cc - $350
MK4 12v/24v 630cc - $550
MK4 R32 550cc - $550

MK5 2.5 415cc - $450
MK5 2.5 550cc - $450


MK5 R32 550cc - $650
MK5 R32 900cc - $850*(Pro-M MAF)

No appointment is need but please drop us a message or email to let us know if interested in getting flashed. We are not quite sure how chipping areas are going to work out time wise with the new vendor placement layout at H20 but gaurentee we will get your car flashed. (We can even make arrangements to flash cars on the fly after the show)


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

All IM's replied to


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Nice :thumbup:


With UM's software and Pete's(IE) rods 400+hp is no sweat for any car


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Just finishing up packing and we will be on our way. See everyone there.


----------



## ehWudupdoc (Nov 9, 2007)

got mine flashed yesterday:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

ehWudupdoc said:


> got mine flashed yesterday:thumbup:


Thanks to everyone who made the trip and got their car flashed Im sure all will be happy. Did a ton of R32 flashes(couldn't beat the price)

We still have a some MK3 chip left. A hand-full of Normally aspirated and a couple each of 42# and 60# forced induction. So get them before they are gone!!!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

jeff, it H2Oi I met the guy from HEperformance. 
A very nice man. we had a long conversation... and well, he showed me THE new product...!

since i dont know how much you'd like me to share, i wont say anything.

all i can say, is that its good to see the BEST companies delivering parts for us 2.5ers.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

thygreyt said:


> jeff, it H2Oi I met the guy from HEperformance.
> A very nice man. we had a long conversation... and well, he showed me THE new product...!
> 
> since i dont know how much you'd like me to share, i wont say anything.
> ...



Feel free to share. We want your feedback. There was a rabbit in our booth with the manifold on it. 

Im still waiting on the specifics and dyno graphs but it made 200whp with just manifold and software.

-Tom


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

yep. the guy told me that.

$1050 for the manifold+ fuel rail.
not sure if it included the software, but he said that jeff has the software, so its a matter of just "asking for it"

he also said that he made 10 of them and 5 were already sold.

HEperformance.com

btw, he is the one who makes the hardware for the 2.5 C2 turbo kit.

also, could you post such dynos?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Jeff has been super busy this weekend getting the manifold software done and supporting us at H20 with flashing and such, but will post them as soon as i get them from him.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

great to know!!

is its such a shame that manifolds are only in limited production for the 2.5

eurojet made 8 last year.
1552 made them by resquest (at least last year)
HEperformance.com made 10 (5 sold already)
Eurojet is making 5 more.

it would be amazing to have more parts for the 2.5, but it is a shame to have so little support (by users and vendors)

thanks for making this possible.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Yea it does suck but there just isnt as much market for the 2.5 stuff

Figure for a 2.5 there might be 1 sold for every 100 of a similar 2.0T product.

Dont thank me this is all from the brilliant mind of Jeff we are just trying to get it out to the public.


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm sure if what I head was true about the expected performance of the manifold/tune and cams, you'd be getting lots of business/interest from those considering turbo'ing their 2.5's... It sure as hell got my attention...


----------



## Ginuwine16V (Sep 7, 2002)

Got mine done on Sat for my 24V....thanks to tom for hooking me and my buddys R32 up. Runs great!! improved gas mileage very nicely as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

DUSlider said:


> I'm sure if what I head was true about the expected performance of the manifold/tune and cams, you'd be getting lots of business/interest from those considering turbo'ing their 2.5's... It sure as hell got my attention...


the 200hp is just manifold and tune 

more in store for cams and then turbo applications


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Ginuwine16V said:


> Got mine done on Sat for my 24V....thanks to tom for hooking me and my buddys R32 up. Runs great!! improved gas mileage very nicely as well.



no problem appreciate the business and glad ur happy with it


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

APTuning said:


> the 200hp is just manifold and tune
> 
> more in store for cams and then turbo applications


I know


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

thygreyt said:


> yep. the guy told me that.
> 
> $1050 for the manifold+ fuel rail.
> not sure if it included the software, but he said that jeff has the software, so its a matter of just "asking for it"
> ...


They did Andre's (Audi4u) car hardware too


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i know.
they are also the ones who do C2's kit.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

wow thats great to know. HEP is only an hour from my house i'll have to get in contact with them. was the 200whp for the 150hp motor or 170hp?


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

it wouldn't matter what hp engine 150 or 170 once its chipped they're gonna be the same.

is this chip going to only be available at aptuning in PA?
what about local dealers to ppl not in that area


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

did you just say with an intake mani and a tune we can touch 200hp?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

They are currently 4 first run prototype manifolds still available for $1099 including software(software will normally be $399 or $100 upgrade for existing customers)

Manifolds are currently only available through UM distributors


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

nvsbandit said:


> did you just say with an intake mani and a tune we can touch 200hp?



Yep to the wheels :thumbup:


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

What do the intake manifolds look like again?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

dynos!!!


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

DUSlider said:


> What do the intake manifolds look like again?


You can see here >>> http://www.heperformance.com/vwmore.html, what they did with Andre's car...

I dont know if it's the same design though...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

~kInG~ said:


> You can see here >>> http://www.heperformance.com/vwmore.html, what they did with Andre's car...
> 
> I dont know if it's the same design though...


no sorry the production piece is quite a bit different that was one off unit for extra injectors and such


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

dyno graphs and pictures should be posted tommorrow


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i has pix.




























sorry.. i guess that photobucket isnt resizing.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks like quality fabrication work. I can tell you- that is hard to come across. 

The square plenum will be an issue with very high boost but that is not going to be a concern for most.


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

its 200 wheel with just intake mani and tune?

what about with test pipe intake and catback?

this is really really interesting...


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

and omg....i just looked at that HEP website....those turbo setup pics....im giddy.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Looks like quality fabrication work. I can tell you- that is hard to come across.
> 
> The square plenum will be an issue with very high boost but that is not going to be a concern for most.



how much boost is what you consider being high boost? i'd like to get this on my car to keep me occupied till eurojet's BT kit comes out but would also want to run it then with the kit


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

nvsbandit said:


> its 200 wheel with just intake mani and tune?
> 
> what about with test pipe intake and catback?
> 
> this is really really interesting...


Yes just manifold and tune.

exhaust would add a little more


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

nickbeezy said:


> it wouldn't matter what hp engine 150 or 170 once its chipped they're gonna be the same.
> 
> is this chip going to only be available at aptuning in PA?
> what about local dealers to ppl not in that area



You are correct it doesnt really matter the engine as the 150hp engine was basically underated.

It will be available by any dealer but currently we are the closest dealer to you.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Just took an order for a manifold, thanks jimmy :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

APTuning said:


> Just took an order for a manifold, thanks jimmy :thumbup::thumbup:



can't wait to come get it!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

bump for dynos!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

thygreyt said:


> bump for dynos!



Just talked to jeff he is still waiting to get the graphs from where it got dyno's, they forgot to get the files before they left.


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> i has pix.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I need moneys for this


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Not saying that these numbers are bs or anything but how can our motor put down 200 to the wheels with only a tune and this manifold? Thats like a 60 whp jump, you usually only would get that much power from FI. Am I missing something here? If this is true then Im about to take some money out of my stocks just to get this cause that'd be sick.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

tay272 said:


> Not saying that these numbers are bs or anything but how can our motor put down 200 to the wheels with only a tune and this manifold? Thats like a 60 whp jump, you usually only would get that much power from FI. Am I missing something here? If this is true then Im about to take some money out of my stocks just to get this cause that'd be sick.


its actually more like 30hp

not uncommon for them to make 150+ stock


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

my personal experience is with dyno jet but here you go and can draw your own conclusions as to the factory rating of the car


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Im personally amazed how much better up top is as the stock and even normal flash only cars just literally give up after like 5k rpm


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Wow, thats pretty impressive then. I thought the 150 hp motor which I have is rated at only like 135 to the wheels. Guess its got more power then I thought. Now you just made me itching to get one of these manifolds haha. Do you guys have any left? Also, any specs on what the software will do to the engine in terms of rev limiter and top speed governor, does it get rid of the rev hang and throttle delay as well? From the dyno it looks like its pullin all the way to 7k so Im guessing the rev limiter is set at 7 or above that?


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

Two days ago he said that there were 4 manifolds still left, for the specs on the software I'm assuming it's similiar to C2 becuase Jeff is the one who wrote theirs so idk


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

moar infoarmationzzz on trubo kitttttt


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

isn't it true that mustang dyno's give you lower numbers than dyno jet or am i wrong here. if so then i wonder what power it would put down on a dynojet


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

Some answers:

I was the 1st to get rid of the OEM rev on the 2.5L, add a turbo and the rev hang becomes an 'oh crap we're going to rear end somone' issue. All the UM software sort the OEM rev hang.

SRI specific software: I had fully re-map the cam phase control and the ignition map. Cam control is where the big gains come from, with just a 'normal' ecu flash we made ~180whp.
The stock intake is resonance tuned to ~kill high rpm power. (my opinion)

Engine revs.: I have been reving these motors to 7300 since 2007. From the chart, it looks like we will make more power if rev'd a bit further.

The test car was FULLY stock before we added the SRI: no flash, no CAI, full stock exhaust system.
After SRI: MAF is just infront of TB with a filter installed. All the rest is stock.

I have 3 protoype units left. There is some mechanical debugging to do before these are 'in-production'. You all can see we're pretty close.


-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

What would be the changes you make for the production product and what would be gain


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

pennsydubbin said:


> What would be the changes you make for the production product and what would be gain


The production pieces will probably be a little better cosmetically and hardware wise but shouldn't be any performance difference.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh ok i was just wondering if the shape would possibly change to more rounded for boosted applications. Can't wait to pick mine up


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Pmd


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Took another deposit so only 2 manifolds left right now.

Thanks for the order.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

is there anything else i need to buy for this to work such as AN fittings for the rail or does everything needed come with the manifold


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow, i am literally drooling lol. You have any dealers up in Ontario? Specifically GTAish? Im saving up for this!


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

that dyno chart does not look anything like a stock 2.5 chart not even close...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

pennsydubbin said:


> is there anything else i need to buy for this to work such as AN fittings for the rail or does everything needed come with the manifold


They come with most of the basic install parts but as prototypes may take minor changes or parts to fit different model years as it has not yet been confirmed to fit all 2.5's(for example certain intakes may take slight mods for fitment/alignment)


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Salsa GTI said:


> that dyno chart does not look anything like a stock 2.5 chart not even close...



The non-manifold/software one does to me, especially how it gives up after 5K


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Sorry for got to mention as i really didnt pay attention to the pictures posted and just re-read my previous reply about fittings and realized this, but *the fuel rail is not included at the manifold price*(as it is not needed)

Sorry for any confusion there but the pictures posted where of the manifold sitting at the back of the fabricator's truck at h20 and were not posted by myself or United. Sorry for not clarifying that earlier as I just looked through again and noticed there was a rail on the manifold pictures someone posted.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

So the Oem fuel rail will still work fine with this? I dont need to buy the fuel rail as well?


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm assuming it will work fine, nope don't need it.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

yea oem rail still works


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Its just not as sexy


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

DerekH said:


> Its just not as sexy


:screwy: Compared to what, Eurojets or Stock?


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

GrkPranksta69 said:


> :screwy: Compared to what, Eurojets or Stock?


The stock one isnt as nice as the HEP one in the pics.


----------



## jr_ss (Jan 3, 2010)

APTuning said:


> my personal experience is with dyno jet but here you go and can draw your own conclusions as to the factory rating of the car


Dyno-jets would read quite a few percent higher... Mustang dyno's are some of the lower reading dyno's out there. They call them heartbreakers because they read truer. Dyno dynamic dyno's read roughly the same maybe a few percent lower than the Mustang dyno's FYI.


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

...once upon a time i was called stupid for saying that intake manifolds can add performance turbo or not...and its funny seeing some of the people that doubted, seeing the truth


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Haha funny you should say that because I remember a big debate goin on over that on another thread. That a manifold will you get little to no power on a NA engine and that people shouldnt buy one just for looks, I laughed when I saw the numbers this put down and I had to get one. I also remember ALOT of pple saying that 200whp would be very hard to achieve NA and looks like they're all gonna be proven wrong now on that point too.


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

Oh well though I'm not one to start flame wars so i could care less...I was hoping one would come out soon so I could see if I was right. To be honest I figured unitronics would drop first but doesn't matter to me hahaha. Another thing is if you own most Japanese vehicles the first mod they usually do is an intake and manifold but it is what it is haha


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

I hear ya man, not trying to start nothing either but just saying. Shouldn't be saying anything tho till I have mine installed and get the car dynoed myself to see what it puts down. Im optimistic tho, no reason for Jeff or APtuning to steers us wrong by any means. Just can't wait to see how the car drives after the install, prolly gonna be completely different but in a good way. Lots of power up top and it will pull like a son of a b**** haha.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

has anyone bought this and put it on yet? i pick mine up on tuesday and dying to put it on


----------



## mrbroncos524 (Mar 19, 2008)

cannot not wait to check this out. can anyone tell me how hard the install on this would be?


----------



## turtles (Mar 17, 2010)

i had no idea this thread existed, i feel like i just showed up late to a party where a girl got wasted and took her top off and i missed it


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

AP said they would call on Monday or Tuesday when they get more manifolds in. I probably wont have it installed till this weekend, I hope. Possibly next weekend tho.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

not hating ion any ways... but 200whp at 7000 rpm ISNT 200whp.
its more like 180ish at the wheels (6k rpm) cause i dont ever plan to rev up that high.

just saying.

anyways, it does say many things about everything thought and researched.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

True, I probably wont myself either but even 180 to the wheels is still plenty for me. And once I have the hardware that will allow my engine to rev that high safely, I can take advantage of that extra power.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Greyt does makes a good point here. but if you wanted to rev it to 7k I'm pretty sure people are doing that now on our engines with stock internals with no problems so it should be ok then. Am I right?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

well.. if you can, then yes... it should be safe.

my problem is that i am an automatic, so i cant "decide" where to shift.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

people have brought up the problem that the square design of this intake manifold will create a problem when running it with high boost. Can anyone tell me what would be considered high boost? idk what Eurojet's kit plans on running boost wise but C2's kit is under 10 psi so is this really even a problem if you're running one of these production kits? It seems like this is going to be the only available intake manifold for the time being if Eurojet scraps their project so i'm sure this is a question alot of people might want to know the answer to.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

pennsydubbin said:


> people have brought up the problem that the square design of this intake manifold will create a problem when running it with high boost. Can anyone tell me what would be considered high boost? idk what Eurojet's kit plans on running boost wise but C2's kit is under 10 psi so is this really even a problem if you're running one of these production kits? It seems like this is going to be the only available intake manifold for the time being if Eurojet scraps their project so i'm sure this is a question alot of people might want to know the answer to.


20-30 lbs is considered "high boost" on a 2.5T

and after talking to the manufacturer (he called me earlier to day to return a phone call)
he said that the manis are solid up to 30lbs. it may handle up to 40lbs... but that i probably shouldnt worry about it.

it was desinged for solid NA gains, but it will work with boost, just fine. it may, however, cause some little lag bacause of such large plenum


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

well that's good to know that this won't be a problem then because i'm pretty sure i won't be running 30lbs of boost lol...unless eurojet's kit is but i'm pretty sure its not. I must say it's a real convenience having you calling around because when questions pop up you usually have the answer:thumbup: thanks again


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

If you are really concerned about the shape then have a custom one made that looks like this....
(for a 2.0 aba)


But for the gain shown one that graph if its true then I dont think I would worry about it to much that's my feeling about it.

_Edited: to keep on track_


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

pennsydubbin said:


> well that's good to know that this won't be a problem then because i'm pretty sure i won't be running 30lbs of boost lol...unless eurojet's kit is but i'm pretty sure its not. I must say it's a real convenience having you calling around because when questions pop up you usually have the answer:thumbup: thanks again


lol, i spent 45 mins at H2o talking to the guy from HEperformance.
and he gave me his number... i called him earlier today, and he returned my call around 7..!

i always like to 2ble and triple check things.

and its easier for me to call, thanto have 5-10 people asking the same question, and this way, i'm getting the answers straight from the source, no misinformation.

BTW, only United motorsports and APtuning are the authorized sellers.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

vwluger22 said:


> If you are really concerned about the shape then have a custom one made that looks like this....
> (for a 2.0 aba)


That manifold is complete garbage.
Sorry but stating facts.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol... i dont know anything about air flow and stuff...

why is it complete garbage?


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

yeah why?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

vwluger22 said:


> If you are really concerned about the shape then have a custom one made that looks like this....
> (for a 2.0 aba)
> 
> But for the gain shown one that graph if its true then I dont think I would worry about it to much that's my feeling about it.





INA said:


> That manifold is complete garbage.
> Sorry but stating facts.




This thread was simply to promote a sale for h20

H20 is all but 2 weeks passed now and had no problem with continuing the discussion of future products from the same company but can we keep random nonsense out please


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Sorry that wasnt my intention.

I think with what you got now I see no need of changing the design of the manifold. If it can put down that much power on a N/A motor with some software tweaks that's great. And if they can put the throttle body location in the stock location that's even better! Then you have me sold.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

My apologies guys. Just didnt want to see potential APTuning customers get hosed on a product that would not satisfy them. I have nothing but the utmost respect for both APTuning and Jeff:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

INA said:


> My apologies guys. Just didnt want to see potential APTuning customers get hosed on a product that would not satisfy them. I have nothing but the utmost respect for both APTuning and Jeff:thumbup:


 Its cool, appreciate it


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Have 2 prototype manifolds left, get them before the price goes up. Also keep in mind software IS included in the price


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Im getting mine installed this weekend so anyone who might be on the fence about this or just interested in general, I'll be posting up a very thorough review of my before and after experience. Should be very interesting :thumbup:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

looking forward to it


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

tay272 said:


> Im getting mine installed this weekend so anyone who might be on the fence about this or just interested in general, I'll be posting up a very thorough review of my before and after experience. Should be very interesting :thumbup:


I'm jealous can't wait to see the results :thumbup:


----------

